
It's all about the data - Data Oriented Design - jasim
http://www.dataorienteddesign.com/dodmain/node3.html#SECTION00310000000000000000
======
brudgers
Discussions of larger work:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12168828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12168828)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11064762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11064762)

